# Employment in CA area



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I think you either commit to the trade, _mind body & soul_, or get out

~CS~


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

There is no such thing as a permanent job, especially in construction. 

Start by asking yourself how useful the degree you earn is going to be. 

Are you really interested in your area of study? Probably not since you're considering changing you career already.

Some electricians make more money and benefits than those with a B. A. degree. Those that are very successful in this field are usually dedicated (see post above), curious about all facets of the industry, technical as well as hands on.

The apprenticeship is just an opportunity, what you make of it is up to you. If you're just aiming to be a wire puller or pipe bender, you might consider not becoming an apprentice and letting someone else have a chance.

But, if you're willing to work on the theoretical and the practical, you'll find that this career can be very interesting, rewarding and satisfying.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

chicken steve said:


> I think you either commit to the trade, _mind body & soul_, or get out
> 
> ~CS~


You mean the way you've committed yourself to the bottle - mind, body, & soul?. 

Drink 'er down, and open another one. You owe your soul to the Company Store, Manure. LOL!


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

duplicate post:
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/there-work-unions-california-54985/


----------



## applyinglocal332 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for the time guys! Apprenticeship for now. Have a good summer brothers!


----------

